# Need advice or opinions pls :(



## JL73 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum, I am 32 years old and this Sun is my 1st year wedding anniversary along with it being my husband's bday. 

I don't know if I'm posting in the right category-please excuse me if I am. 

Is it right for a husband to tell his wife he'd rather be at a car show than spend it with his wife on their anniversary of 1yr?

Like come on??? Your 1st yr wedding anniversary which means your still newlyweds...to think a car show takes preference? WOW...:scratchhead:


----------



## Disposition (Aug 2, 2011)

for me personally, no. spending time with my wife is wayyy more important on an anniversary. i'd try to make it as special as possible. without knowing what kind of husband he is, maybe he's just saying that to surprise you with a great gift or nice evening??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

Honestly, no two marriages are exactly the same, but a marriage should contain compromise, respect, honesty and loyalty. Any other things you need are real things and he should consider. I understand what has happened in the last year may leave you feeling insecure, but it doesn't matter what I need, you need your husband on your anniversary to be happy and that's important.


----------

